# mein kleines weihnachtswunder



## Monty98 (23. Dezember 2005)

Im vorhinein sag ich gleich dass ich weiß das das kompletter nichttrialkram ist und der thread kann gern geschlossen werden.

aaallso.
wie vielleicht einige mitbekommen haben is mir vor 2 1/2  das tretlager gebrochen. also hab ich den jan göhrig kontaktiert und der hat mir dann ersatz geschickt. so...

ich warte eine woche
ich warte zwei wochen
ich warte schon die dritte woche   

ich hab dem jan in der zischen zeit mails geschickt ob er das packet weggeschickt hat usw. er hat aber nich geantwortet. ****, hab ich schon einmal gedacht, dass der auf urlaub oder so is. heute schreibt er mir das er das packet am 12.12 weggeschickt hat und es vielleicht wegen weihnachten ein wenig länger unterwegs sein könnte.
das dumme ist nur das es mit den feiertagen sehr knapp is und es sich evtl. dieses jahr nicht mehr ausgeht  das wär natürlich zum :kotz:  
ich schrieb wiederum ob er es an meine neue oder alte adresse adressiert hat.
und er meinte an die alte (da fiel mir schon der erste stein vom herzen)

vielleicht 5 minuten später rief meine großmutter, die gerade vom urlaub zurück kam, an und meinte das ein packet für mich da sei und zwar schon seit knapp einer woche.

also ich mach mich jetzt dann auf den weg.

und euch wünsch ich allen noch ein FROHES FEST und noch viel erfolg (wobei auch immer)


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Dezember 2005)

werd jetz mal in die Küche gehn und die Shrimps auftauen. Wenn ich gegessen hab, muss ich noch in die Stadt gehen und paar Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (23. Dezember 2005)

In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Dezember 2005)

mein schönes trialbike steht in der garage und ist allein, nur ein Rennrad hat es zum zeitvertreib, und es hat keine lust irgendwas zu machen, da das wetter draußen so schmuddelig ist und alles so kalt und und und, desweiteren hat das liebe Fahrrad so wenig energie in sich, die felge blockiert nicht richtig, und auch die VR bremse ist nicht optimal. so hält es sich trist und langweilig in der garage auf und freut sich auf den frühling.

gleiches gilt für den besitzer


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Dezember 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen


nee... oder? in berlin war es, gott sei dank, nur ein päckchen reis.

@monty98: ich freue mich für dich!
ich warte nämlich auch noch auf ein paket von bike-componets  !
wenn ich das bis morgen nicht hier habe, muß ich auch noch mal los, sonst fällt für mich die weihnachts-trial-session aus


----------



## trail-kob (23. Dezember 2005)

ist jemand zu schaden gekommen ? ich hoffe doch nicht !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Dezember 2005)

nachts ist es kälter als draußen ?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Dezember 2005)

so bei mir ist jetzt auch wieder alles schÖÖÖn  , der dhl-mann hat mein paket mit dabei gehabt...


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Dezember 2005)

mein Weihnachtswunder:
-meine Echo 06 Felge ist Heute ekommen
-dazu meine Koxx Pads.
-die sind zu geil
-ich gehe mich jetzt duschen
-und dann was trinken
-vielleicht trinke ich auch vor dem Duschen noch was
-mal schaun


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Dezember 2005)

Geil wäre wenn dieser DHL Typ mir morgen noch meine Try all Bremse und die Lenkergriffe bringen würde. Ich geh jetzt kacken


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Dezember 2005)

und ich war grade duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Dezember 2005)

..hab zwei monate auf meine neuen Magnesium Pedalen gewartet..und siehe da...gester nkamen sie dann.... ging auch an meine alte Adresse raus...

...und...eben...ohne scheiss jetzt... ist mein Monty...gegen mein Dirt Bike gefallen...und hat dabei meinem Univega T-Rammler nen Kratzer verpasst... so ein mist... es war sooo schön NEU..

Frohes Fest


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

und ich habe eben mein Univega-Schleifer auf Single-Speed umgerüstet und habe immer noch diese verdammten Probleme mit meiner HS11 Bremse vorne!   

MFG


----------



## V!RUS (23. Dezember 2005)

Und ich warte immer noch auf mein Tretlager...

Achja, ich geh gleich duschen, weil ich mit dem Daniel in Münster Trial fahren war.

Hm, dann häng ich noch ein bisschen vor dem Computer und schlaf...


----------



## la-biker (23. Dezember 2005)

was wirklich schlimm ist:
ich geh jetzt dann saufen und hab noch nicht eingekauft...demnach schlaf ich morgen extrem lang und hungere die feiertage....oder ich sauf durch...

ausserdem kann ich mich nicht für eine farbe meiner zukünftigen ck rh/fh + headset entscheiden...
also dann auf ein neues schönes jahr, was entscheidungsfreudiger wird und mit hoffentlich wieder so guten beiträgen ausgefüllt wird..

danke fürs lesen..


----------



## drivingghost (23. Dezember 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen


 

Gerade auf CNN:


----------



## ugly uwe (23. Dezember 2005)

da der thread sowieso nix mit all dem sport zu tun hat, nutz ich die gelegenheit um allen ein "besinnliches" (  ) fest zu wünschen !
dank gilt auch denen, die uns dieses forum ermöglichen und sich tag für tag mit dem ganzen kram beschäftigen... wie oft ich schon versucht hab nach ner anstrengenden nacht zu pennen...ging nix. kurz ins forum geschaut, gelacht, gelernt und schon gings mit dem pennen  

danke

gruß, uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Dezember 2005)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> was wirklich schlimm ist:
> ich geh jetzt dann saufen und hab noch nicht eingekauft...demnach schlaf ich morgen extrem lang und hungere die feiertage....oder ich sauf durch...
> 
> ausserdem kann ich mich nicht für eine farbe meiner zukünftigen ck rh/fh + headset entscheiden...
> ...



wie jetzt?  

mich würde schonmal interessieren wie du das meinst.vllt. versuchst du aber auch nur leute mit solchen kommentaren zu provzieren um leute wie mich auf die palme zu bringen,kotzt mich jetzt echt bissl an,was soll der scheiß?kannst ma bitte aufhören mit der kagge?!?!,morgen is weihnachten,ich will den tag geniesen.


----------



## esgey (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich denke, ab diesem Punkt war bereits alles gesagt.    



			
				DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen



Ach ja, Fröhlichen Dünnschiss wegen Schneihwachten und so...


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ab diesem Punkt war bereits alles gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, Fröhlichen Dünnschiss wegen Schneihwachten und so...



und n guten Rutsch aber rutsch ned aus!!


----------



## sensiminded (24. Dezember 2005)

weihnachtsgrüße auch von mir...

wollt eigentlich noch was hochladen, hat aber nicht geklappt...


----------



## la-biker (24. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek:

vergiss es einfach..zu kompliziert zum erklären...
 
frohe weihnachten an alle..


----------



## trialco (25. Dezember 2005)

achso...
Cola schmeckt besser als ausm Glas  

Mfg


----------



## esgey (25. Dezember 2005)

So, fehlt eigentlich nur noch, "Zu Fuß ist steiler als bergab.", und dann haben wir alles. 

Oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. Dezember 2005)

"nachts fliegen flugzeuge schneller als ohne licht" müsste noch genannt werden.
und natürlich der klassiker: "kalte brötchen schmecken warm besser als lecker"


----------



## esgey (25. Dezember 2005)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> "nachts fliegen flugzeuge schneller als ohne licht" müsste noch genannt werden.
> und natürlich der klassiker: "kalte brötchen schmecken warm besser als lecker"



Ohh ja, stimmt!

Aber das war es *dann jetzt* doch.

Hihi...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh ja, stimmt!
> 
> Aber das war es *dann jetzt* doch.
> 
> Hihi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. Dezember 2005)

Der Thread ist eh nicht mehr zu retten.....

V-Brakes sind die besten Bremsen. 
Hier ist der Beweis (730KB)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (25. Dezember 2005)

hahahahhahaha....wie geil!!!!1


----------



## Scr4t (26. Dezember 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist eh nicht mehr zu retten.....
> 
> V-Brakes sind die besten Bremsen.
> Hier ist der Beweis (730KB)


----------



## Lanoss (28. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Pferde Katzen wären könnte man die Bäume hochreiten.


----------



## esgey (30. Dezember 2005)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Pferde Katzen wären könnte man die Bäume hochreiten.



FALSCH.......,

das geht aber nur, wenn gilt:"Ein Pferd ist vorne mehr hinten als hoch."

Der hatte noch gefehlt.

bla

Edit: Obwohl, hab da noch nen kleines Weihnachtsgedicht bevor ich baden gehe:

Dunkel war´s, der Mond schien helle,
als ein Auto blitzeschnelle
langsam um die Ecke fuhr.

Drinnen saßen stehend Leute,
schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft
als ein totgeschoss´ner Hase
auf der Sandbank Schlittschuh lief.

Auf ´ner grünen Bank,
die rot angestrichen war,
saß ein blondgelockter Jüngling
mit kohlrabenschwarzem Haar.

Neben ihm ´ne alte Schrulle,
die vlt. grad mal 20 war.
Auf der Hand ne Butterstulle,
die mit Schmalz bestrichen war.

*Denkt mal drüber nach!
*


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

du hast eine zeile in der ersten Strophe vergessen:

Dunkel wars der Mond schien helle,
Schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
als ein Wagen blitzeschnelle....

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2005)

Und noch einen guten Rutsch und viel erfolg...

und jetzt verratet mir jemand warum es bei uns 9° hat obwohl es vorgestern noch -4 waren? irgentjemand da oben hat wohl doch ein herz für trialer


----------



## Lanoss (1. Januar 2006)

Weiterführung des Gedichts:

...Sie sprach: "Holder Engel, süßer Bengel,
 vielgeliebtes Trampeltier.
Hast Augen wie Korallen,
alle Ochse gleichen dir."

ENDE (vorläufig)


----------

